# my cuties =]



## animalhugger (Jan 16, 2008)

here are some updated pictures of Scabbers and Remy. they are getting so big!! they are not really afraid of me anymore, and one of my cats, Zeek, is terrified of them lol. here are the pics:









here is their much bigger cage. i built this with my dad years ago for a rabbit i had, and is now for them-but only until i get an FN.









this is Remy, waiting for me to fill his food bowl


















this is Scabbers in one of their hides that i amde for them. 









Remy-with my cool pokemon sweater lol









Scabbers









Scabbers chowing down in his hammock 









Scabbers looking out of his cage

so those are my boys, ill be getting a few morw once i get my FN, which ill be getting in the next month i hope =]


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are so cute! I love that hide-a-way that you made them!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Lovely Pictures! Your boys are so handsome <3
I love your sweater by the way  very nice!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Mmm, nothing tastes quite so good as hammock, does it?


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Sooooo cute! You might want to change bedding, though. Aspen isn't good fo rattie lungs. Maybe try recycled paper bedding?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Eliza said:


> Sooooo cute! You might want to change bedding, though. Aspen isn't good fo rattie lungs. Maybe try recycled paper bedding?


Aspen is just fine, it's pine and cedar that is bad. 

I would spaz so hard if they had a Raichu jacket like that...love Raichu!


----------



## animalhugger (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for all the replies!
i got the sweater form hot topic, and it was half off, only $25!! i had to get it!!
and dont worry its none of those, its hemp. but im going back to boxo after, i dont really like hemp bedding.


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

hahaha awesome cage
Good Ol'Hot Topic
My boyfriend bought me the Mario hoodie for Christmas.


----------



## animalhugger (Jan 16, 2008)

well, i got my old cage back from my friend, and its way bigger than the wooden one in the pics. it had 2 full floors and 2 shelves and is big enough to hold 5 rats, i love it! ill post pics as soon as i find the other battery to my camera lol!


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Haha, I love your sweatshirt. XD


It's funny because my friend has a rat named Pikachu. ^_^


----------

